# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Principe interpolateur X3D

## Minouvich

Salut tous le monde , quelqu'un je voudrai savoir le principe de l'enterpolateur X3D,j'ai un projet de fin d'etude master...merci

----------

